# Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern



## Skysnake (27. Oktober 2010)

*Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Tomshardware.com hat in seinem Review zu den neuen HD 6800er Karten eine sehr interessante Aussage getätigt.



> ...if there’s nothing else waiting in the wings. But this sure would be a  good time to introduce a card with a fully-equipped GF104 and 384 CUDA  cores enabled (*Ed.*_: I can’t comment, but I know something that you don’t, Don_).


Also:

...wenn es nichts in der Hinterhand gibt (Hier wurde darüber gesprochen, das sich nVidia den Preiskampf mit AMD nicht lange leisten kann, da ihre Chips nahezu die doppelte Größe haben im Vergleich zu den AMD Chips). Aber dies wäre sicher ein guter Zeitpunkt um eine Karte mit einem vollständigen GF104 und 384 freigeschalteten CUDA cores einzuführen.

(Nun kommt der wichtige Teil) Ed.: Ich kann nichts kommentieren, aber ich weiß etwas das ihr nicht wisst. Don.

Diese recht seltsam anmutende Aussage lässt nur einen schluss zu. Tomshardware hat entweder bereits eine entsprechendes sampel zum testen, oder aber sie haben zumindest Infos zu einem geplanten release.

Ungewöhnlich ist hierbei nur, das die typische Propagandamaschinerie von nVidia noch nicht gestartet wurde, wie sonst wenn ein release in absehbarer Zeit geplant ist. Vielleicht möchte nVidia diesmal aber auch AMD einfach überraschen, um diesen keine Zeit zu geben Vorbereitungen für einen Konter zu treffen.

Quelle:The Radeon HD 6800 Verdict : AMD Radeon HD 6870 And 6850: Is Barts A Step Forward?


----------



## stna1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Nachdem die GTX 460 1G jetzt schon unter 150 gefallen ist und die GTX 470 auch schon für unter 200 zu bekommen ist, wäre es in der Tat an der Zeit, einen Vollausbau nachzuschieben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an den Yields liegt, dass es die bisher nicht gibt. Beim GF100 klar, da bringt ein Vollausbau nichts, da zu heiß, zu laut und zu stromfressend, aber beim GF104 sollte sich damit die (in der Produktion sicher nicht mehr rentable) GTX 470 ablösen lassen.

Ich brauche in 2 Wochen ne neue Karte, schwanke derzeit zwischen GTX 460 1G und HD 6870. Am liebsten wär mir ne GTX 475  mit GF104-Vollausbau, die in etwa so schnell wie ne GTX 470 ist und in etwa so viel kostet wie die HD 6870. Würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## kuer (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



stna1981 schrieb:


> Nachdem die GTX 460 1G jetzt schon unter 150 gefallen ist und die GTX 470 auch schon für unter 200 zu bekommen ist, wäre es in der Tat an der Zeit, einen Vollausbau nachzuschieben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an den Yields liegt, dass es die bisher nicht gibt. Beim GF100 klar, da bringt ein Vollausbau nichts, da zu heiß, zu laut und zu stromfressend, aber beim GF104 sollte sich damit die (in der Produktion sicher nicht mehr rentable) GTX 470 ablösen lassen.
> 
> Ich brauche in 2 Wochen ne neue Karte, schwanke derzeit zwischen GTX 460 1G und HD 6870. Am liebsten wär mir ne GTX 475 mit GF104-Vollausbau, die in etwa so schnell wie ne GTX 470 ist und in etwa so viel kostet wie die HD 6870. Würde ich sofort kaufen.


 

Na ja, du redest von zwei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeitsklassen (GTX460 und 6870)
Zu den New's. Ist doch ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Ist noch nicht mal eine News wert, würde ich sagen, den ich weis auch was, was ihr nicht wisst  NV marketing wie angekündigt


----------



## stna1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Naja, was heißt zwei Klassen, ich hätte gerne die Performance einer HD 6870, nur von nVidia  Gibts aber derzeit nur in Form der GTX 470, die werd ich sicher nicht kaufen, dieses Montagsprodukt. Und die GTX 460 ist die, die am ehesten rankommt, ist mit OC etwa so schnell wie die HD 6870. Dafür aber auch etwas günstiger.

Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, es geht ja darum, dass nVidia gut daran täte, die GTX 470 durch einen GF104-Vollausbau zu ersetzen, der sich sicher günstiger fertigen lässt als der GF100.


----------



## Bushsdeath (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Also die HD6870 liegt meiner Meinung nach zwischen GTX460 und GTX470. Ein Vollausbau wäre sicherlich interessant, allerdings würde ich die GTX470 nicht als totales Montagsprodukt abstempeln. Die D11 Leistung ist nunmal teils dramatisch besser als bei aktuellen AMD Karten und dank teilweise sehr guter Übertaktbarkeit (meine GTx470 läuft mit Standardkühlung @770 GPU-Takt) kommt sie nahe an eine GTX480 ran. Wenn das mit einer GTX475 auch der Fall wäre -> sehr gerne.


----------



## stna1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Naja ich denke dass der Vollausbau mit Taktraten von 800 / 1000 / 1500 o. ä. an den Start ginge, um zur GTX 470 aufzuschließen. Da der GF104 idR so bis 850 MHz geht, sollte das drin sein, so gut wie eine GTX 460 wird sich die potentielle GTX 475 dann natürlich nicht mehr übertakten lassen...


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



kuer schrieb:


> Na ja, du redest von zwei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeitsklassen (GTX460 und 6870)



Naja, da muss ich widersprechen...

GTX460 1GB @ 800/1600/2000 (macht jede Karte ohne Spannungserhöhung mit) = HD6870, die selbst nur maximal 20-25 MHz (lächerlich !) OC-Potential hat...

Also doch gleiche Klasse...

BTW:
HD6870=200 EUR
GTX460 1GB=150 EUR...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> GTX460 1GB @ 800/1600/2000 (macht jede Karte ohne Spannungserhöhung mit) = HD6870, die selbst nur maximal 20-25 MHz (lächerlich !) OC-Potential hat...




Wo hast du den bitte her das die 6870 nur 20-25MHz mehr Takt mit macht?
Da hab ich schon deutlich andere Ergebnisse gesehen 


@Topic
So eine dürftige aussage ist in meinen Augen nicht mal ein Gerücht, geschweige den eine News.
Das NV was in der Pipeline hat wissen wir wohl alle, abwarten was es wird!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> GTX460 1GB @ 800/1600/2000 (macht jede Karte ohne Spannungserhöhung mit) = HD6870, die selbst nur maximal 20-25 MHz (lächerlich !) OC-Potential hat...



Ich würde das mal von der anderen Seite betrachten: Wenn wirklich jede GTX460 deine 800MHz mitmacht warum hält NV dann künstlich Performance zurück? Wenn das bei jeder Karte ohne Spannungserhöhung (und damit ohne nennenswerte TDP - Erhöhung) ginge würden sies ab Werk so einstellen


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Ganz klar: Man will auch noch die GTX470-Bestände loswerden 

Deswegen wird die Leistung zurückgehalten...

@Destroyer
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...-6850-update-2/28/#abschnitt_uebertaktbarkeit
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/amd_radeon_hd_6850_hd_6870_test/index21.php


----------



## totovo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

ähm klar wenn CB nur mit dem Catalyst übertakten 

und Ht4u hat anscheinend ein schlechtes Sample erwischt...

Ich denke das sich die meisten HD68xx Karten wesentlich besser übertakten lassen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Man will auch noch die GTX470-Bestände loswerden



Is natürlich auchn Grund 

Wobei ich nicht weiß wieviel Takt ne 460er braucht um ne 470er zu schlagen^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Man will auch noch die GTX470-Bestände loswerden
> 
> Deswegen wird die Leistung zurückgehalten...
> 
> ...




Bitte richtig lesen 
Das die bei CB nicht die besten sind wissen wir doch...



> Mehr ist leider nicht möglich, da aktuell der Treiber dies blockiert.


Außerdem:
HIS Radeon HD 6870 1 GB Review - Page 32/33 | techPowerUp
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-hd-6xxx-bilder-infos-cf-uvm.html#post2338465

Die Karten sind sicher keine OC Monster, aber es geht sicher mehr als 20MHz.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



totovo schrieb:


> ähm klar wenn CB nur mit dem Catalyst übertakten
> 
> und Ht4u hat anscheinend ein schlechtes Sample erwischt...
> 
> Ich denke das sich die meisten HD68xx Karten wesentlich besser übertakten lassen!



Das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, welche OC-Software eingesetzt wird!
Es geht ja um die Taktraten bei der Standard-Spannung. Und wenn man schon das maximal Mögliche lt. CCC einstellt (920 MHz), und die Karte läuft trotzdem nicht stabil, spricht das schon für sich. 

OK, die HD6870 lässt sich vllt. in Einzelfällen höher als 20 MHz übertakten, aber das macht Sie trotzdem nicht zu einem Übertaktungswunder wie die GTX460, der solch massive Taktsteigerungen spielend und mit 100%iger Sicherheit gelingt...

@Destroyer
Da hast Du wohl nicht richtig gelesen. Das von Dir genannte Zitat bezieht sich auf die HD68*5*0 ! ""


----------



## BlackDragon26 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, welche OC-Software eingesetzt wird!
> Es geht ja um die Taktraten bei der Standard-Spannung. Und wenn man schon das maximal Mögliche lt. CCC einstellt (920 MHz), und die Karte läuft trotzdem nicht stabil, spricht das schon für sich.
> 
> OK, die HD6870 lässt sich vllt. in Einzelfällen höher als 20 MHz übertakten, aber das macht Sie trotzdem nicht zu einem Übertaktungswunder wie die GTX460, der solch massive Taktsteigerungen spielend und mit 100%iger Sicherheit gelingt...
> ...



Geht das gezicke wieder los? 
Ganz einfach auf ne aussage wie zum Übertakten zu Reagieren.
Karte mit standart takt oder ab werk takt = Garantie
Karte mit übertaktung seitens des users = Keine Garantie
Was mich bei meiner GTX480 doch empfindlich treffen würde wenn sie Krepiert ohne garantie


----------



## stna1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Kommt mal zum Thema zurück, hier gehts net um OC, sondern den GF104-Vollausbau


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Da sind wir wieder beim Thema "Nachweisbarkeit von Software-OC"...
Aber lassen wir das.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine GTX470/480 im Referenzdesign übertakten, schon gar nicht mit Spannungserhöhung...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Bin ja mal gespannt was die Karte dann Leisten kann.
Und was für einen Preis die Später haben wird und besonders wie der verbrauch aus schaut !



freyny80 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim Thema "Nachweisbarkeit von Software-OC"...
> Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine GTX470/480 im Referenzdesign übertakten, schon gar nicht mit Spannungserhöhung...



[Ironie ON]Wieso die Karte werde doch nicht warm und verbrauchen doch kaum strom [/Ironie OFF]


----------



## BlackDragon26 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim Thema "Nachweisbarkeit von Software-OC"...
> Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine GTX470/480 im Referenzdesign übertakten, schon gar nicht mit Spannungserhöhung...



Ich auch nicht bei knapp 100°C im Furmark


----------



## craiziks (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

soll die gtx475 nicht in der tesselation lagsamer sein als die gtx470?


----------



## stna1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Mag sein, das wirkt sich aber schon bei der HD5870 kaum aus (die ja noch viel langsamer ist), weil das zwar in Benchmarks stark zum Vorschein kommt, aber in Spielen noch kaum von Relevanz ist.


----------



## Karkon (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Um mich hier acuh mal einmischen zu können. Mit dem CCC kann man eine 6870 bis auf 1 GHz takten. Also ohne jeglicher Fremdsoftware. Woher ich das weiss - ich habe eine seit 2 Tagen und es geht problemlos (Cat. 10.10 C). 

Von daher sollte man Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen. Also OC GTX460 gegen OC HD6870. Ich habe beide und gegen 1 GHz 6870 kommt auch keine GTX 460 mit 900 MHz...That's it. 

Im übrigen geht auch bei der 6870 mit Fremdsoftware und erhöhter VCore (genau wie bei der 460er) noch wesentlich mehr!


----------



## God-Among-Insects (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

hmm ich glaub ich warte mit dem Kauf bis die draußen ist.hoff dass sie noch im Novermber rauskommt


----------



## derstef (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Eine auf dem GF104 basierende und noch vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft erscheinende 475 wäre mir auch sehr recht.

Gegen meine 470 ist ein Wasserkocher lahm - 3 Radiatoren und trotzdem 40°C Wassertemp


----------



## Spiff (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Wird auch eine GTX 485 erscheinen? Die sollen endlich mal Termine machen für die neuen Karten.


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

das es  möglicherweise eine NV Graka mit GF104 Vollausbau geben wird wurde ja schon beim launch der gf basierenden Karten gemunkelt. 

@Spiff soll dann wohl aber GTX580 heißen oder so, sind aber ja lles noch gerüchte^^

zum HD6870 OC sage ich nur :

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Offizieller AMD HD6800+ Overclocking and Undervolting Thread

GPUReview's HD 6870 & HD 6850 overclocking roundup! - GPUReview.com


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Ich bin da grad wohl auf dem falschen Stand.

Ich dachte die GTX480/470 wären ein GF100, und der GF104 wurde bei der GTX460 verbaut.

Kann mich da mal eben jemand wieder auf den richtigen Stand bringen?


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

ist korrekt.

Allerdings ist auf der GTX 460 nur ein beschnittener GF104 verbaut!


----------



## Hugo78 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die GTX480/470 wären ein GF100, und der GF104 wurde bei der GTX460 verbaut.



Ist richtig.
Ein Full-GF104 hätte aber 8 SMs, also 384 Cores.
Auf der 460 sind aber nur 7 SMs freigeschaltet, sprich 336 Cores.

Und wenn man davon ausgeht das Nvidia bisher die Vollwertigen selektiert hat, und sei es nur 10%, 
dann sollten die jetzt mittlerweile genug da von haben für ein Produkt mit 384 Cores.

Die Produkton der GF104 Chips läuft ja schon seit der 12. Woche 2010.


----------



## totovo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

auf der GTX 460 ist nur ein SM-Block deaktiviert?


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Also ein ausgebauter GF104 hört sich jetzt nicht so interessant an. Ein ausgebauter GF100 schon eher, zumindest hinsichtlich der Leistung.


----------



## No @iminG (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



stna1981 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt zwei Klassen, ich hätte gerne die Performance einer HD 6870, nur von nVidia  Gibts aber derzeit nur in Form der GTX 470, die werd ich sicher nicht kaufen, dieses Montagsprodukt. Und die GTX 460 ist die, die am ehesten rankommt, ist mit OC etwa so schnell wie die HD 6870. Dafür aber auch etwas günstiger.
> 
> Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, es geht ja darum, dass nVidia gut daran täte, die GTX 470 durch einen GF104-Vollausbau zu ersetzen, der sich sicher günstiger fertigen lässt als der GF100.





naja weiß nicht was du wiest aber der vollausbau wird mehr bringen als eine normale gtx 470 also verstehe ich dein kommentar nicht von wegen eine gtx 475 mit etwa genau der selben leistung wie eine gtx 470 die 475 wird schneller und besser sein in jedre hinsicht...  aber was weiß ich denn schon


----------



## Hugo78 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



totovo schrieb:


> auf der GTX 460 ist nur ein SM-Block deaktiviert?



Jo.
Beim GF104 sind es 48 cores/ SM, nicht 32 cores wie noch beim GF100.


----------



## Fritze (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Naja jetzt ist ja schonwieder was anderes aufgetaucht und zwar eine GTX 580,
was hat die dann für einen chip?
bin da net so aufn stand


----------



## Naennon (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



derstef schrieb:


> Gegen meine 470 ist ein Wasserkocher lahm - 3 Radiatoren und trotzdem 40°C Wassertemp



dann machst du was falsch 

GTX 480 OC hier und Lukü und keine Probleme, weder Temp noch Lautstärke, siehe Signatur...


----------



## tm0975 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

es gab einige tests, die die 6870 vor einer 470 sehen und selbst wenn nvidia den gf104 im vollausbau an den start gehen läßt, haben sie das problem einer deutlich höheren leistungsaufnahme, auch wenn diese dann hoffentlich unter 470er niveau ist. ein refresh oder re.design muß her. der grund, warum der gf im vollausbau noch nicht kommt, liegt auf der hand. es liegen aufgrund der mangelnden nachfrage noch so viele gf100 auf halde, dass diese erst abverkauft werden müssen, bevor sie ersetzt werden können. da rächt sich evtl dann doch noch, dass sie hohe kapazitäten vpn tsmc gebunden haben, um die stückzahlen on amd gering zu halten. im 2. quartal hat doch nvidia bereits abschreibungen tätigen müssen. bin gespannt auf deren nächste zahlen.


----------



## Dan23 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Ist mir egal, was die Leute über AMD und die neuen Grakas sagen, ich hole mir jetzt eine GTX470, noch immer schneller als eine 5870! Effiizienz ist mir egal und ich bau mir sowieso einen MK-13 drauf!
Und verstehe ich auch nicht diese Lobhudelei auf die "neue" AMD-Generation, die eigentlich keine ist denn die Leistung liegt nur leicht über einer 5770!
Und der Vollausbau des GF104 ist mir ebenfalls total schnuppe, ich will GF100 oder GF110 in meinem Rechner!


----------



## stna1981 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Gleich drei falsche Aussagen in einem Post, das nenn ich mal voreingenommen...


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Stna1981 einfach nur sign


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*

Schon witzig, die High-End Karten der HD6000 sind noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt, aber manche sprechen schon von einem Flopp der neuen AMD Karten.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vollständiger GF104 in den Startlöchern*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Ist mir egal, was die Leute über AMD und die neuen Grakas sagen, ich hole mir jetzt eine GTX470, noch immer schneller als eine 5870! Effiizienz ist mir egal und ich bau mir sowieso einen MK-13 drauf!
> Und verstehe ich auch nicht diese Lobhudelei auf die "neue" AMD-Generation, die eigentlich keine ist denn die Leistung liegt nur leicht über einer 5770!
> Und der Vollausbau des GF104 ist mir ebenfalls total schnuppe, ich will GF100 oder GF110 in meinem Rechner!




1. Die HD 5870 ist leicht schneller als eine GTX 470.

2. Die HD 68xx haben neue Features, eine gesunkene Leistungsaufnahme und sind nicht nur leicht schneller als die HD 5770, sondern meist 40 - 60 %. Wenn das nichts ist, bin ich der Kaiser von China. 

Noch dazu kommen die High-End Karten ja noch im November. Sind jetzt alle Karten, die langsamer sind als die alten Karten, eine Frechheit bzw. haben keine Daseinsberechtigung?

Dabei hab ich noch nicht einmal erwähnt, dass die HD 68xx (zumindest die HD 6870) deutlich günstiger sind, als die gleich schnellen Probanden der Vorgängergeneration.


----------

